# Exploring in the Isle of Man - April 2010



## J_a_t_33

I have just returned from a week on the isle of man visiting my Dad.

On our travels we stumbled across a few derelict places which I hope will tickle your interest:

First off is the Manx Marine interpretation centre at Port Erin. I have struggled to find any real info on this place and why it closed. Any ideas Basement Ghost?

It is covered in cameras and heavily boarded up, so no interior shots of this one:




























I'm not too sure on the location, but I love old country cottages, and there were 3 here next to each other:

House 1





Not sure what that yellow trailor used to be

























Dials on the trailor





House 2... Now a barn










Fireplaces
















And House/Barn 3, just used for storage












This old house is one of my favourite derelict country houses:
































Round the back










Not a bad view eh?





The building/outbuilding round the back:










Roof now standing in for the carpet





The girlfriend spotted this old cart






Next we went to Port Erin again to visit Milners Tower. Somewhere I always like to visit when I go over:






Up by the tower are a few derelict items. The first is the old outdoor swimming pool you can see clearly from the car park. I think there is a report on this somewhere:






This random wall in the ground





This building:





















And a look out:











The views aren't too shabby:
















The tower isn't exactly derelict as it was never built for use, but here is some info and a couple of pics:

*History*
Standing upon Bradda Headland overlooking Port Erin and its bay is Milner's Tower. Built in 1871 by the residences of Port Erin in honour of William Milner, a Liverpool safemaker (hense the shape of the tower in the form of a lock), who was a great benefactor of the town. The tower was meant to be built in secret as a surprise, but once Milner found out he donated much of the building cost. 

You are also able to walk up to the top:





















And we'll finish with the view from up the top:






Nigel Mansells old house:











Thanks for looking. Comments always appreciated


----------



## homosapien1918

thanks for the pics, the yellow trailer looks like a portable generator, the sort workmen use to power pneumatic drills etc


----------



## J_a_t_33

Yeah something like that, has air pressure gauges n bits though.

Cheers for the thanks recieved


----------



## krela

J_a_t_33 said:


> Yeah something like that, has air pressure gauges n bits though.
> 
> Cheers for the thanks recieved



Well it would do, pneumatic drills use pressurised air to power them.


----------



## J_a_t_33

The mystery of the yellow machine has been solved!


----------



## oldscrote

The word you are looking for is compressor,nice report and photos by the way.


----------



## Walrus75

oldscrote said:


> The word you are looking for is compressor,nice report and photos by the way.



Yup, made by a firm called CompAir. Much like this military one:


----------



## Lhiannan Shee

Sorry for the delayed reply. The Marine Center has the best security I've seen on the island. I think they still use it for storage so that may be why. Before it was quite so secure I tried to gain access about two years ago, but the place is so covered in cameras, security were there removing me from the site in about three minutes!

Is the first cottage in Glen Maye? There's quite a few nice ones around there


----------



## J_a_t_33

Hi char,

Yeah they are in Glen Maye, round the back of St Johns?


----------

